# HP LaserJet 1010 on WinXp 64bit



## JnHoly (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,

I have an HP LaserJet 1010 as mentioned, only I run on winxp 64bit.

Hp told me that they haven't released a driver for it yet on the 64bit, but some guy in some forum told me that the driver for the LaserJet 1220 will work fine with it. So I installed it, and it was fine.
Only problem is, that lately for every document I sent to print, it printed a paper with just one simple message on it: "Unsupported Personality: PCL".
what? it doesn't like my personality now? 

Please help!

Thanks, 
John.


----------



## Caine69 (Dec 12, 2006)

*HP LaserJet 1010 on Win2k3 64bit*

Hi John!
I've got the same problem on my Win2k3 64bit system with this printer because it is not yet supported by HP R&D, so I decided to change driver to another... 
So, I've started to play with native drivers offered by Win2k3 64bit (the same list should be on WinXP 64bit too):
- HP LaserJet - very poor quality, because it is a 300x300 dot printer driver,
- HP LasetJet Series II - the same problem,
- HP LaserJet 2100 - bingo!, because this driver is for 600x600 dots per inch printers, has no problem with TTF fonts, printing optimizations, EconoMode, REt drivers.

So, forget 'bout PCL/PostScript printer drivers and check this out, LaserJet 2100 will be good solution. 

If you have any questions/troubles about installation, please give me a shout.

Kamil


----------



## JnHoly (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wow*

Thanks dude!!! it DID solve my problem!
Just set the driver and... TADA!! 

I wonder how come HP can't figure this out and simply publish the same drivers (maybe with a few tweaks or something) so the x64 community will have this crap a little easier!


----------



## roeeb (Dec 21, 2006)

Caine69 said:


> Hi John!
> I've got the same problem on my Win2k3 64bit system with this printer because it is not yet supported by HP R&D, so I decided to change driver to another...
> So, I've started to play with native drivers offered by Win2k3 64bit (the same list should be on WinXP 64bit too):
> - HP LaserJet - very poor quality, because it is a 300x300 dot printer driver,
> ...


Anybody knows a way to print on both sides (manually) on Laserjet 1010 in XP 64? Any driver supporting that?

Thanks!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

That should be in your printing preferences.
Go to control panel/printers and faxes and right click on your printer select printing preferences then finishing tab and check the print both sides box.


----------



## Jani the Sušnik (Oct 7, 2007)

Can someone pls describe the installation proces?


----------

